# just watched Carpet Racers, a Crash Course...



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i have to say, i am VERY impressed with the movie!!! it was 85 minutes long, and i have to say i enjoyed every second of it!!! i thought it was cool that the big name racers that were interviewed in the movie have the same thoughts as i do bout RC racing, its such an addicting hobby, and for me, its pretty much one of my only hobbies! i would suggest anybody that is into carpet racing, oval or onroad, to get this movie, you will enjoy it alot!!!

Jeremy Gullo


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I just received my copy yesterday as well and ripped it open as soon as I got it, like a kid on Christmas morning. I absolutely loved it!! Well worth the money. It looks like a lot of time went into making the video and it came out great. Highly recommended.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Carpet Racers - DVD updates*

The movie has been received well from across the USA. International sales have also gone out. 

With the recent snowstorm in the North East, sales may take an extra day or two.

This is a feature length film/movie - not just a video!

Ask your hobby shop to contact Carpet Racers so they can carry the movie!
:wave:

www.CarpetRacers.com - and look for Carpet Racers on Facebook with more pictures and video from the snowbirds coming up soon.


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

I just have a few problems with the info in it. They compare oval and road as being Oval being the back woods and the throw it down and white knuckle it while road is meticulous about everything. Well real oval is the same way. If not more so then road. I think there should have been more oval on it. Sequel please on Mostly oval now.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

ya but world wide road course is the most common racing scene. oval is biggest over here in the states, i think they did a good job with it, but i would love to see a movie all bout oval, carpet oval, flat track, asphalt, velos whatever would b cool!!!


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I think they did an excellent job but I too would like to see some more oval racing


----------



## Spoolin4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just watched the trailer, I want this video! LOL


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

you need this video


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*DVD, not a video!*

Just FYI - this is not a video... it is a feature length documentary feature film!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Carpet Racers update: Hawaii*

Carpet Racers has been chosen to receive the Aloha Accolade Award for Excellence in Filmmaking at the 2010 Honolulu International Film Festival. The Festival will take place April 24th and 25th, 2010 in Honolulu, Hawaii at the Hilton Hawaiian Village Beach Resort and Spa. Carpet Racers will be screened on April 25th at 4:15PM in the Coral Ballroom Theater. 

http://www.honolulufilmfestival.com/Festival/FilmSchedule/tabid/334/Default.aspx


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just FYI - this is not a video... it is a feature length documentary feature film!


sorry, yes i should have said documentary!!! i should go to Hawaii on my bday (april 25th) and watch it again!!! haha...


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

So is the Carpet Racers crew working on another documentary film? Did anybody see them this year at the Snowbirds?


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

my copy arrived yesterday. i decided to order a copy after reading this thread and then looking at the site. now i am an off-road guy and don't have much interest in on-road racing. i found the dvd very entertaining and am very glad i picked it up. now i wont hold my breath for an offroad version but i will hope. 2 thumbs up from me.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Like I said before they did an awesome job with all the coverage. Even though they are called "Carpet Racers" it would be cool for them to come out with a video called "Dirt Racers" :thumbsup:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

LowClassCC said:


> my copy arrived yesterday. i decided to order a copy after reading this thread and then looking at the site. now i am an off-road guy and don't have much interest in on-road racing. i found the dvd very entertaining and am very glad i picked it up. now i wont hold my breath for an offroad version but i will hope. 2 thumbs up from me.


ya, i have to say i like both carpet and offroad, but i have to say that no matter what you like, the movie hits on the same concept of ppl taking the hobby of RC to a different level of passion!!!


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I love the quote in the beginning of the movie where one of the guys says, "I have made friends for life" "They are my family!" 

That means a lot and shows how important this hobby is for people.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Carpet Racers makes the news*

Carpet Racers and carpet racing in general made the news down in Dallas Fort Worth yesterday on Fox 4. Good coverage about the sport of Carpet Racing.
http://www.criticalmention.com/ctv3...andom_string=62d79f78d24e3da85e779f6e25c11d6e


----------



## rcdano (Aug 31, 2008)

I just got done watching this. I have mixed emotions about it. I am not sure what I was expecting but didn't get the feeling from it I thought I would. It really didn't have that "movie" feel to it like I was expecting. I think it would make for a good cable tv documentry though. I was expecting more of a movie on weekend warrior guys like us and what we go throgh to do what we do week end and week out with the sacrafices we make and maybe more of an explanation to those that know what we do but don't really understand it (like family and friends, ec.) I guess I was looking for more of a story line than a documentry. IDK, still a good watch though. I'll watch it a few more times. Sometimes it takes a couple times for me to get stuff. I guess that when the guy towards the end said something like "they tell my wife they feel sorry for me" I was kinda hopeing that they would elaborate on things like that and try to explain to people like that why we do this hobby/sport. I guess I was hoping to give this "movie" to some people and be able to say "this explains everything!" I don't feel this movie does that. Oh well. Again, still a good watch.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

think of it this way, it is a well made film with up to date products and racers and it truely is about racing not just backyard/parking lot bashers.


----------

